# Bone Island



## daniel (Sep 30, 2008)

What The Icd-9cm For Bone Island.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 30, 2008)

Daniel - 
You'll be looking at the neoplasm table for this dx - more info required though. (malignant, benign)
couple sites ---
http://chorus.rad.mcw.edu/doc/00558.html
http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/tumors/g/enchondroma.htm


----------

